# Basement Remodel.



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

This past weekend, I went over to buddy of mines house only to find that he started to remodel his basement. This isnt a small remodel, but rather he is planning on finishing this whole thing. He has a mutual friend of ours who is a roofer (not a very good one) doing it.

There was no permit pulled and a few other things just seem out of wack to me. The only thing I have ever framed in, is small parts of my own basement and small portions of roofs.

I always thought you should use greentreated wood in basements in WI due to moisture and possible basement floods, one of which he had happen two summers ago. Also, it seems like he is framing a wall in much too close to the water heater.

I have attached some pictures. He is a good buddy and the guy doing it, I dont trust his work due to past experiences where I had him work with me. If its fine, let me know. If there are things I need to address to him, please let me know that too.

Thanks.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Green PT plates are the norm.

Nice sawhorses....a pool table :laughing:

And it looks like someone got a new toy!

Water heater looks fine to me. Just hope he doesn't make it too small in case of replacement. I hate it when that happens!

Too much crap in the way for me, it would drive me nuts.

What's the insulation there, I can't quite make it out


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks okay from here. I would have used treated plates for possible water on the floor but he framed over the VCT and that bridges direct contact with the cement. Rigid insulation was a good call and the boiler space looks fine.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Wow that looks awsome...he is ready for the big time. Love the idea of double plates by the stairs... what a way to stretch short-cut lumber and utilize scrap wood...:thumbsup: Love the one stud corners...I wish you showed this pictures sooner, I could have saved so much lumber...Outstanding:clap: I can't wait to see it when its done. Keep us posted please.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I think that scene was staged. Every tool, cord, hose and light looks fresh out of the box.:blink: PT bottom plate is a no brainer. I don't have a problem with untreated studs, although I prefer framing basements with metal studs.:thumbsup:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Every tool is fresh out of the box. The HO (my buddy) bought it all for the guy to do the work. This guy doing the work is actually staying at his house and to be able to stay there for free, I guess this is what they decided to work out. I was asked to help but I just cant get along with the guy doing the job.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Every tool is fresh out of the box. The HO (my buddy) bought it all for the guy to do the work. This guy doing the work is actually staying at his house and to be able to stay there for free, I guess this is what they decided to work out. I was asked to help but I just cant get along with the guy doing the job.


 There is very little in that paragraph that sounds like it could end well. I guess maybe I'm just a little pessimistic.:shutup:


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Who gets to keep the tools?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

loneframer said:


> There is very little in that paragraph that sounds like it could end well. I guess maybe I'm just a little pessimistic.:shutup:


 
Lol Yep. Not sure how it is going to turn out. I didnt even know this was going on until they were about two weeks into the project. Guess they thought I couldnt have been any help or something.

I am sure the guy who bought the tools will keep them.

In my eyes, this is an all around bad idea. Once again, the guy doing this is a roofer, not a framer, and he is a poor one at that. He is one of those guys who knows how to do everything without knowing anything. He didnt make it a full day on one of our jobs. 

Oh well. Not my mess!


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I would suggest he get a permit...if he ever wants to take any money out of the house or if something happens where he needs to use his HO insurance....he could be SOL :thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

loneframer said:


> There is very little in that paragraph that sounds like it could end well. I guess maybe I'm just a little pessimistic.:shutup:


Boy I hate to agree with that, but yeah...."do you hear a train"

"Where's all my tools?"

"I don't know...they were right here this morning"


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

If this was a good friend of mine I would share my concerns with him. I would try not to scare him or make him wrong for anything but share what I see just the same. That way at least he was told by a concerned friend that there are issues that need addressed.

The way I see things like this, it is my problem until I educate my friend as to the troubles that could be or will be headed his way.

I know that not everyone feels this way but I couldn't look him in the eye if I did or said nothing. Thats just me though, I'm funny that way.


----------



## edwardbros (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow there is some much wrong there that it brings a tear to my eye. Too, bad it's from laughing at that!! Oh boy, yeah the base plates must be PT in WI when they come in contact with cement. As far as the water heater he needs 6" from rear and sides, 24" from front unless there is a door for access. I have to take another look here.


----------



## edwardbros (Sep 30, 2009)

I think that might be a door RO in front of the hot water? Some of the stud spacing looks scary, are they more then 24o.c.? As far as not getting the permit, that could be 3 times fold the original cost of the permits, plus the inspector can force inspections to remove items to see in the walls(exp. drywall) but once they see some of that hoaky crap, watch out. Beg your friend to stop, this could cost him more in the long run.


----------



## edwardbros (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh, sorry one more thing I don't see any draft stops or fire blocking in the framing? Inspectors love looking for that around here!


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

edwardbros said:


> I think that might be a door RO in front of the hot water? Some of the stud spacing looks scary, are they more then 24o.c.? As far as not getting the permit, that could be 3 times fold the original cost of the permits, plus the inspector can force inspections to remove items to see in the walls(exp. drywall) but once they see some of that hoaky crap, watch out. Beg your friend to stop, this could cost him more in the long run.


It's a little room,not much damage done... tell him to take everything down and start over. If you a good friend get him a book, with step by step instructions how to finish a basement...or show him the right way to do it and you will sleep much better :thumbsup:


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah Gus, I am going to give him a call again tomorrow. I am sure neither of them really know anything about what they are doing. I am surprised I wasnt asked because we are actually pretty good friend. (Probably thought id charge him for advice :laughing I am going to tell him what I think is wrong, and what he needs to do to remedy the situation and it will be up to him to listen or not. Either way, I will feel better about it.

When I first saw the project, he was just doing a little demo about two weeks ago so I assumed it was going to be small. Those pictures I posted were ones that he had posted on facebook. I have yet to go there to see the job up close and I am not sure if I want to. I actually called him after I saw them and he didnt answer or call back today.

Edward - I had a 99% feeling I was right about needing to use PT wood around here when it comes in contact with concrete. Who knows how this will end up.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

If your friend hasn't asked you for advice I would keep my mouth shut.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> If your friend hasn't asked you for advice I would keep my mouth shut.


:thumbsup:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

With friends like this you don't need enemies :no::laughing:


----------

